# Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

*Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Moin moin,

Ich such für den Lappi von meinem Vater ein günstiges Brennprogramm. Er hat vor damit seine CD's für den Urlaub zu kopieren. 
Es sollte möglichst günstig sein und ist im Grunde eigentlich nur dazu da um die CD's zu kopieren und auf Rohlingen zu brennen. 
Der Lappi hat Windows 8 und nur ein Laufwerk. Nur mit Windows zu brennen funzt nicht da auf der CD irgendwie immer nur 4kb Dateien angezeigt werden 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Andi482 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

wieso willst du da jetzt zwingend Geld für ausgeben?  
oder fällt günstig unter Kostenfrei?

CDBurnerXP    z.B. bei Chip.de zu finden.   benutze ich z.B.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Das hier nutze ich ab und zu : InfraRecorder Portable - Download - CHIP Online

ist Open Source und portabel, kann alles. CD Burner Xp kann ich wie mein Vorposter auch empfehlen.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Bei "günstig" geht kostenlos natürlich auch, wichtig ist halt nur das es auch auf Win8 funzt.

Danke für die beiden Vorschläge ich werd die mal anschauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Wenn es was kosten darf würde ich zu Ashampoo Burning greifen, wobei es öfters mal Gratisversionen gibt


----------



## thehloiter (5. Juni 2013)

Ich kann wie meine Vorposter CDBurnerXP empfehlen.

Gruß

thehloiter


----------



## vinyard (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Könnte dir da noch 
*WinOnCD 
*



ans herz legen komme super mit zurecht nie probs gehabt!


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Das hier nutze ich ab und zu : InfraRecorder Portable - Download - CHIP Online ist Open Source und portabel, kann alles.


 Das kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. Das Programm ist vor allem schlank - bringt also keinen unnützen Kram wie Audioconverter und Coverdesignfunktionen mit, die das Programm nur unnötig aufblähen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Jo ich hab das Infra jetzt runtergezoladen und das Ashampoo hab ich mir natürlich auch nicht durch die Lappen gehen gelassen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Höchst Bedienerfreundlich ist auf jeden Fall CDBurnerXP. Kannst ja mehrere ausprobieren und dann den besten für deinen Vater auswählen!


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

CDBurnerXP benötigt für 3GB auf meinem DVD-Brenner zwischen 10 und 13 Minuten auf einer günstigen DVD-R. - Geht das auch schneller ?


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Hat sich eigentlich mittlerweile Erledigt. Hab denen da nun die CB-Versin von Ashampoo raufgezogen und sie kommen damit klar. Für die Anforderungen reicht es 


> CDBurnerXP benötigt für 3GB auf meinem DVD-Brenner zwischen 10 und 13 Minuten auf einer günstigen DVD-R. - Geht das auch schneller ?


Schnelleres Laufwerk rein, dann gehts auch flotter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*



Icedaft schrieb:


> CDBurnerXP benötigt für 3GB auf meinem DVD-Brenner zwischen 10 und 13 Minuten auf einer günstigen DVD-R. - Geht das auch schneller ?



Kommt drauf an was man brennt, zb Filme und Musik sind nicht sonderlich geeignet für schnelles brennen


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Über 400 Bilder...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

OK da spielt es natürlich eher keine Rolle. Da könnte natürlich ein schnelleres Laufwerk oder ein anderer Rohlingstyp / Marke helfen


----------



## eNortiz (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Wirf auch mal einen Blick drauf, welche Brenngeschwindigkeit der CDBurnerXP für dein Laufwerk anzeigt. Bei älteren Versionen wurde bei meinem LG GH 22 NS oftmals nicht das Maximum angezeigt bzw. benutzt. Ist mir aber schon länger nicht mehr aufgefallen.

Aber mal ehrlich, sofern es nur eine Scheibe in der Woche ist ist es doch egal ob es 5 oder 10 Minuten sind oder? Wenn du jetzt ein paar Hundert in der Woche brennst liegt das wieder anders...


----------



## Icedaft (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Günstiges Brennprogramm, kleine Anforderungen*

Es waren einige Dutzend für den Frauenschützenverein - war an 2 Tagen erledigt. Dennoch ich hasse warten...


----------

